
Cloudflare generating Pseudo-random numbers from 100 lava lamps - alistproducer2
https://sploid.gizmodo.com/one-of-the-secrets-guarding-the-secure-internet-is-a-wa-1820188866
======
icebraining
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lavarand](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lavarand)

(CF also mentions it in their blog post:
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/lavarand-in-production-the-
nitty...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/lavarand-in-production-the-nitty-gritty-
technical-details/))

------
fblp
What would better generate visual randomness for cryptography than lava lamps?
I find this solution interesting as there are patterns to other seemingly
random things in nature. For example, no ocean wave is ever going to be
exactly the same, but they do follow a pattern of the tides. From a
crytography perspective, how would a high resolution video of something like a
beach compare as a solution?

~~~
needcaffeine
Tenish years ago I wrote a pseudorandom number generator from webcam stills.
Since I wrote the code in the middle of a midwestern winter, my first solution
was a shot of the outside; falling snow. When the snow started to slow down, I
moved to using a lava lamp. So to answer your question...falling snow works
really well juxtaposed against clouds.

